# Is out of area therapy an option?



## daniel34 (Mar 6, 2007)

I've been through a few therapist in the local area and none of them really seem to understand what I'm going through. It sounds like this is a common problem from some of the posts I have read. I just moved to the Northern VA area and already went through a therapist that was more of the same. After doing internet related searches, I found of a few out of state psychologists that have done extensive work in SA. Some have published work in the SA field. I'm wondering if this anyone has considered or done therapy with someone out of the local area? I'm not talking about going to the therapist's office, maybe through phone consultation or email correspondance.

Thanks.


----------



## narcolepsy (Aug 21, 2008)

Most likely for therapy to work eventually you would need to go to the office. If you can't find anybody close by than go out of state. I'ts a big move but don't let anyone or anything get in your way of getting the help you need.


----------

